# My Hobbit house art sculpture



## StanuchArt (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi. I would like to share with you a sculpture inspired my by favorite book series. Also check out my video where I show how it was made and more pictures of it:


----------



## Radaghast (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice! 👍


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 24, 2021)

Great stuff thanks for sharing.


----------

